# Asus TF300F auf Android 5.1 flashen, Hilfe



## the.hai (13. Januar 2016)

Hey,

Ich versuche wiegesagt ein Asus TF300F auf ein aktuelleres Android zu flashen. Ich habe mir jetzt schon diverse Tutorials im Netz angeschaut, aber steh irgendwie aufm Schlauch. 


Der Bootloader ist mit dem Asus eigenen Tool schon freigemacht. Ich stehe jetzt an dem Schritt TWRP oder halt die ROM KatKiss 5.1 zu flashen. Das muss man aber irgendwie hintereinander machen... ich hab echt kein Plan. Also, einmal ne schritt für schritt erklärung für dumme bitte.

Aktuell ist Android 4.2.1 drauf und wird ja nichtmehr weiter supported.

Schonmal danke^^


----------



## Trolli91 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich nehme mal an, du hast ein TF300*T und nicht F.*

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach  Nutze hier die Methode 2:
[GUIDE][13/11]Update/Recovery/Root/Downgradeâ€¦ | Asus Transformer TF300T
Die Datei aus dem ersten Schritt ist nciht mehr verfügbar. Lade dir daher einfach die neueste TWRP Version von der Homepage runter. Nehme am Besten diese Datei: "twrp-2.8.7.0-tf300t.img 7.1M "
https://dl.twrp.me/tf300t/

Danach startest du dein Gerät einfach neu. Dort schiebst du deine katkiss Version auf das Tablet. Mache dein Gerät. Boote nun im Recovery. Dazu drückst du Vol- und direkt im Anschluss den Powerknopf, bis das tablet startet. Dort hast du dann 3 Symbole zur Auswahl, standardmäßig ist glaube das Recoverysymbol ausgewählt. Vol- navigiert zwischen diesen 3 Symbolen und Vol+ wählt diese aus, das bedeutet das du eigentlich nur Vol+ drücken müsstest 
Danach bootet das Gerät ins Recovery, dauert einen kleinen Moment. Dort machst du zunächst einmal einen Factory Reset (ich hoffe du hast alle deine Dateien gesichert die du behalten willst). Danach gehst du (weiß leider nicht aus dem Kopf wie das heißt) auf "Install zip, navigierst zu deiner Katkiss Version und wählst diese zum installieren aus. Sobald dieses fertig ist, solltest du auch schon neustarten können  
Falls du die Gapps auch noch brauchst, gehst du mit den gapps genauso vor, wie mit deiner Rom. 

Falls du irgendwelche Fragen hast wie was funktioniert, frage einfach nochmal. Ich finde die Anleitungen eigentlich sehr gut verständlich, aber ich habe das auch schon gefühlt 1000 mal gemacht...


----------



## the.hai (15. Januar 2016)

Hey,

Danke für die Hilfe, aber gestern abend habe ich es endlich geschafft. ich kam mit fastboot nicht wirklich klar, bzw. es funktionierte nicht. bin dann vom rechner an das notebook gewechselt und hab das 32bit java anstatt das 64bit verwendet. dann ging plötzlich alles ohne probleme.

bischen einlesen muss man sich natürlich. zuerst lief twrp nur halb, es schlug jedes reset und rom flash fehl. hab nur nochmal neu ins twrp gebootet, dann ging alles wie butter.

ich depp hab natürlich erstmal 5.1 geflasht und eingerichtet...bis ich sah, dass es ja schon 6.0 gibt^^ ist jetzt auch drauf und fertig eingerichtet, echt ne feine sache.



P.S. danke nochmal, hätte ich es nicht schon gerafft, würde ich es jetzt geschafft haben mit deiner hilfe ,)


----------



## Trolli91 (15. Januar 2016)

Oh, schade das ich den Beitrag erst so spät entdeckt habe. Aber schön, dass es nun funktioniert hat 
Falls dir 6.0 nicht zusagt, dann gebe die Rom nicht zu früh auf und probiere nochmal die 5.1. Ich hatte auf meinem 300er auch erst 6.0 drauf und bin dann auf 5.1 gewechselt. 6.0 war damals wohl noch ein wenig zu buggy um mich zu begeistern....


----------

